# Warning..Thieves on the GMR-Miamisburg



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Stopped down at the dam below Mburg today checking out the rising water for a few minutes and spoke with a pair of guys fishing who told me that yesterday just before the storms, someone stole a bunch of fishing gear from the back of their truck. They saw the guy, a taller skinny guy that was fishing and left when they got there. Just a heads up for anyone who frequents that area to be on alert, these guys were ready for action should he show up again...LOL 
Just in case anyone saw anything, send me a PM please as I know the police were involved.

Salmonid


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

good thing i don't fish down there anymore. i was thinking of paying a visit but perhaps ill wait. just finished my internship with the Miamisburg police and i have to say, this isn't surprising.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what bothers me is that it was right in broad daylight, lots of traffic there and worse then anything, it was another fisherman... absolutely the lowest of all life forms is a thief.. Im pretty sure karma will catch up with these types of folks sooner or later...

Salmonid


----------



## david1983 (May 15, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> what bothers me is that it was right in broad daylight, lots of traffic there and worse then anything, it was another fisherman... absolutely the lowest of all life forms is a thief.. Im pretty sure karma will catch up with these types of folks sooner or later...
> 
> Salmonid


X2!!!!!!! That's bullcrap


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Dang that sucks to hear, I almost took my son down there to get on some action before the storm. Glad I didn't. I'll keep my eyes out for anyone suspicious looking as I'm down that way pretty often.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I know a lot of the areas I fish don't look like they are frequented by the highest quality of individuals. This doesn't surprise me at all. We better all stay on the lookout.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

The one on SR 25? Bastards... I fish there. I've seej some goodies amd some baddies. As a former police officer, I don't trust anyone anyway. Clearly for good reason...

Thanks for the heads up, Mark!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

This kind of stuff happens all the time at the Dams in Hamilton.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The parking lot by the treatment plant in hamilton pretty much always has glass on the ground, from people breaking into cars. In 2010 I had nearly all my catfishing gear in the car at the Anderson Fiery on the Ohio river and within the 5mins we walked away from it (no more than 30 yards) someone stole everything. To many dope fiends to ever leave anything of value in your car. I had them break the window out of my old mustang for console change...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Its been that way there forever. I can't tell you how many nets, rod holders and bass poles I've had stolen there. Even had coolers taken

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe if it is a problem get together and take care of it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Set up some bait for these Suckers and just wait.They will develop a pattern.And then pounce on 'em.Teach 'um a lesson.




Roscoe


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I agree thieves are scum but who leaves gear in the back of a truck at the miamisburg dam?! Hope they catch the dude and kick his teeth in though.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I fish in miamisburg fairly often and used to work there within the past couple years it's went way downhill. But common sense should tell you to not leave anything valuable in the back of your truck or in site for that matter which is a shame to always have to worry about thieves.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FrmPndn31 (Jun 8, 2013)

I use to go down on the GMR by Blue Rock Rd. but haven't been in a couple years because someone is always breaking into cars parked there. Last week me and a friend was looking for a place to fish and I said we could go there but cars get broken into . And sure enough as we drove by there was window glass shattered on the gravel.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

this thread reminds me of an almost identical one posted last year about the referenced parking lot in Hamilton, I guess no one ever actually followed through with Operation Fish Fryer or Operation Curb Sucker.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

absolutely the lowest of all life forms is a thief.. Im pretty sure karma will catch up with these types of folks sooner or later...

Salmonid[/QUOTE]

Sadly Karma does not replace your equipment!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope whoever took the stuff takes a treble deep Into the cheek.. karmas a b**** and will find him some day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

This topic is good. The question I have is what do you do to minimize break ins. "Common sense" would tell you to not have equipment in your car or to leave valuable things in plain sight. That is too much temptation for thieves. What I am worried about is thieves breaking into cars hoping to hit the jack pot. Do you leave your car door unlocked so you minimize the risk of a broken window? Do you leave the nicer car at home or is the beat up car really the thief magnet? 

I really worry one day I leave my car by the side of the road to fish a river to find my car vandalized. Actually I really worry my wife gets upset and tells me I can't go fishing anymore.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

invest in rubber dog poop and a heavily urine stained torn up blanket.. just watch out some of the more skilled dope fiends on the east side might think its an afternoon snack


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like gracious offer to me.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

is this the tackle box?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/spo/3847480332.html


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

He may be young and dumb, but sometimes a good a55kicking may be the thing that turns a young pos around!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

ARReflections said:


> This topic is good. The question I have is what do you do to minimize break ins. "Common sense" would tell you to not have equipment in your car or to leave valuable things in plain sight. That is too much temptation for thieves. What I am worried about is thieves breaking into cars hoping to hit the jack pot. Do you leave your car door unlocked so you minimize the risk of a broken window? Do you leave the nicer car at home or is the beat up car really the thief magnet?
> 
> I really worry one day I leave my car by the side of the road to fish a river to find my car vandalized. Actually I really worry my wife gets upset and tells me I can't go fishing anymore.


Just my opinion,
But I leave NOTHING of value in my vehicle.
Never lock the door ( a broken window would cost way more than anything a thief could take from inside)
Don't leave anything in the back of the truck...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Way to go dink. Glad it got resolved.


----------

